
How to bounce back after a reputation fall - dionut
https://medium.com/@BestinTest/bouncing-back-after-a-reputational-fall-48f0dcc177dd#.q635yfhuk
======
exolymph
This is interesting/disturbing. The content-marketing aspect was a little
heavy-handed, though.

